# 2500B fuel trouble



## jackson101 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a 2500B with a 239-D. It idles fine, but when worked, seems to run low on fuel. In fact, thanks to a leaky fuel return line,...I can see the return line leaking excess fuel when it's running and working well (2-10 minutes) , then it begins to "skip" or miss", I take a look for leaking fuel at the return line and all is dry. Soon it will stall completely. Let it sit for 15 minutes. It fires up and runs well for another 2-10 minutes.
I'm sure this is a fuel problem and this is a recent purchase (just installed clutch) and today was the first time I "worked" it. I'm sure most folks would suggest new fuel filters to start with. Any other ideas?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd check the transfer pump to be sure its bringing fuel to the injection pump from the tank. Also check the tank vent (usually in the cap) and be sure its not plugged. If the vent plugs, it will cause the tank to form a vacuum as the fuel is drawn out. Once you get to a certain point, the pump can't draw fuel out anymore, sort of like holding a straw in a glass of soda, then putting your thumb on the open end of the straw. When you pull the straw out, it still holds the fluid. I had a lawn tractor with just this problem yesterday at work.


----------



## jackson101 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. I don't believe I have a pre-pump or transfer pump. I think I'm just gravity here, will check closer. I had left the cap off, to ensure venting during one of my test. During some research, someone suggested that it could be the hose between the injection pump and the fuel filters. That they sometimes swell and become restricted over time,...ya been there! My tractor is nearly as old as I am and sometimes I get a restriction on occasion.
However, when I crack the line at the filter,(before filters,after tank)...fuel comes out very slow. SO if my line is a 1/4" in diameter, I'm getting a 1/16" dribble,...and if I tilt the line up slightly,....it stops flowing completely. Best case right now,..I'm filling a "shot glass" in about 6-8 seconds.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Have a look @ my posts here !!!

http://www.tractorforum.com/f185/case-international-484-a-16781/

I think yhat covers most of your problem ????

What year is your m/c and what is it's serial no ??


----------



## jackson101 (Apr 1, 2011)

I changed the fuel filters yesterday and drove across the street to the gas/diesel station and filled up. Yup, runs much better full to the top!!!!!!!! No problems. Worked the hell out of it, got it stuck twice,...never stalled. Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Glad to have been of assistance !!!!!


----------



## jackson101 (Apr 1, 2011)

Bought a 12Volt 2 PSI pump to put between the tank and filter assembly. Otherwise, you must fill up at 1/4 tank or more.


----------

